# الاطياف وانواعها وماهيه طيف الشمس



## م. ضياء الدين (22 يناير 2007)

الأطياف 
تصنف إلى صنفين

أولا :--أطياف الانبعاث

وهي أطياف المواد المتوهجة وتكون على ثلاث أنواع 

1 :- الطيف المستمر : هو طيف يحتوي لمدى واسع من الأطوال الموجية المتصلة والمتدرجة 
نحصل عليه من الأجسام الصلبة المتوهجة أو السوائل المتوهجة أو الغازات المتوهجة تحت ضغط كبير 
2 :- الطيف الخطي البراق : هو طيف يحتوي على مجموعه من الخطوط الملونة البراقة على أرضية سوداء 
نحصل عليه من الغازات ومن الأبخرة ذريت التركيب للعناصر تحت ضغط اعتيادي أو اقل 
فوائده يستخدم للكشف عن العناصر المكونة للسبائك حيث أن لكل عنصر طيف مميز كذلك يستخدم في معرفه سرعه ابتعاد أو اقتراب نجم ما بالنسبة إلى الأرض 
3 :- الطيف ألحزمي البراق هو طيف مكون حزمه أو عدد من الحزم الملونة تفصلها خطوط سوداء 
نحصل عليه من المواد متوهجه جزيئيه التركيب كغاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون 

ثانيا :-- أطياف الامتصاص

طيف ألامتصاص :- هو طيف مستمر تتخلله خطوط أو حزمه معتمه
ويكون على نوعين
1:- طيف الامتصاص ألحزمي 
يمكن الحصول عليه من إمرار الضوء المنبعث من مصدر طيفه مستمر كمصباح التنكستن خلال ماده تمتص الأطوال الموجية . مثل الأجسام الصلبة الشفافة كزجاجه حمراء مثلا فأنها سوف تمتص بقيه الألوان وتنفذ ألون الأحمر فقط ليكون طيف امتصاص حزمي ويظهر في الطيف شريط أسود يشمل الأطوال الوجيه التي امتصتها الزجاجة من الطيف المستمر 
وكذلك يمكن الحصول على طيف الامتصاص ألحزمي عند إمرار طيف مسمر في غاز غير متوهج جزيئي التركيب مثل الأوكسجين والنتروجين وثاني أوكسيد الكربون 

2 :- طيف الامتصاص الخطي
يمكن الحصول عليه من إمرار الضوء المنبعث من مصدر طيفه مستمر كمصباح التنكستن خلال بخار غير متوهج للصوديوم ويكون على شكل طيف مستمر فيه خطان أسودان 

لفهم سبب الامتصاص هذا سواء كان خطي أم حزمي لنفرض أننا قمنا بفحص بخار متوهج للصوديوم فأننا سوف نجد طيف خطي براق ذو طولين موجيين أي لونين معينين على أرضيه سوداء فعند إمرار طيف مستمر بنفس البخار لكنه غير متوهج فانه سوف يمتص فقط الطولين الموحيين الذين يشعهما فيما لو توهج ذلك البخار

والآن سؤال يطرح نفسه هل طيف الشمس هو طيف انبعاث أم امتصاص
إن الاختبارات البسيطة أثبتت أن طيف الشمس هو طيف انبعاث مستمر ولكن الاختبارات الدقيقة أثبتت انه طيف امتصاص خطي يحتوي على أكثر من 600 خط اسود سميت بخطوط فرانهوفر نسبه لمكتشفها 
والسبب في ذلك أن الشمس تعطي طيفا مستمرا ولكن غازات الشمس الغير متوهجه وغازات جو الأرض الغير متوهجه تمتص الأطوال الموجيه التي تبعثها فيما لو كانت متوهجه


----------



## مازن الهيتي (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (12 مارس 2007)

اشكرك على المرور اخي مازن


----------



## الاءنبيل (15 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير للمعلومات القيمه,,, معلومه جميله حقا.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (15 مارس 2007)

اشكرك اختي الاء نبيل على مرورك الكريم


----------



## ahmad01 (22 يونيو 2007)

حلو بس ياترى فيني اسألك أسئلة أعمق بشوي .........


----------



## ahmad01 (22 يونيو 2007)

حلو بس ياترى فيني اسألك أسئلة أعمق بشوي .........؟


----------



## سلام العالم (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​
جزآكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه

​
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​​*


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ احمد
الاخ سلام
اشكركم على المرور


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (9 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## GREATGERMANY (23 مايو 2013)

*و سمحت أخى الفاضل أى الأطياف يتم التعامل بها فى الخلية الشمسية ؟ وشكرآ*

. ضياء الدين;323923]الأطياف ولو
سمحت أخى الفاضل أى الأطياف يتم التعامل بها فى الخلية الشمسية ؟ وشكرآ
تصنف إلى صنفين

أولا :--أطياف الانبعاث

وهي أطياف المواد المتوهجة وتكون على ثلاث أنواع 

1 :- الطيف المستمر : هو طيف يحتوي لمدى واسع من الأطوال الموجية المتصلة والمتدرجة 
نحصل عليه من الأجسام الصلبة المتوهجة أو السوائل المتوهجة أو الغازات المتوهجة تحت ضغط كبير 
2 :- الطيف الخطي البراق : هو طيف يحتوي على مجموعه من الخطوط الملونة البراقة على أرضية سوداء 
نحصل عليه من الغازات ومن الأبخرة ذريت التركيب للعناصر تحت ضغط اعتيادي أو اقل 
فوائده يستخدم للكشف عن العناصر المكونة للسبائك حيث أن لكل عنصر طيف مميز كذلك يستخدم في معرفه سرعه ابتعاد أو اقتراب نجم ما بالنسبة إلى الأرض 
3 :- الطيف ألحزمي البراق هو طيف مكون حزمه أو عدد من الحزم الملونة تفصلها خطوط سوداء 
نحصل عليه من المواد متوهجه جزيئيه التركيب كغاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون 

ثانيا :-- أطياف الامتصاص

طيف ألامتصاص :- هو طيف مستمر تتخلله خطوط أو حزمه معتمه
ويكون على نوعين
1:- طيف الامتصاص ألحزمي 
يمكن الحصول عليه من إمرار الضوء المنبعث من مصدر طيفه مستمر كمصباح التنكستن خلال ماده تمتص الأطوال الموجية . مثل الأجسام الصلبة الشفافة كزجاجه حمراء مثلا فأنها سوف تمتص بقيه الألوان وتنفذ ألون الأحمر فقط ليكون طيف امتصاص حزمي ويظهر في الطيف شريط أسود يشمل الأطوال الوجيه التي امتصتها الزجاجة من الطيف المستمر 
وكذلك يمكن الحصول على طيف الامتصاص ألحزمي عند إمرار طيف مسمر في غاز غير متوهج جزيئي التركيب مثل الأوكسجين والنتروجين وثاني أوكسيد الكربون 

2 :- طيف الامتصاص الخطي
يمكن الحصول عليه من إمرار الضوء المنبعث من مصدر طيفه مستمر كمصباح التنكستن خلال بخار غير متوهج للصوديوم ويكون على شكل طيف مستمر فيه خطان أسودان 

لفهم سبب الامتصاص هذا سواء كان خطي أم حزمي لنفرض أننا قمنا بفحص بخار متوهج للصوديوم فأننا سوف نجد طيف خطي براق ذو طولين موجيين أي لونين معينين على أرضيه سوداء فعند إمرار طيف مستمر بنفس البخار لكنه غير متوهج فانه سوف يمتص فقط الطولين الموحيين الذين يشعهما فيما لو توهج ذلك البخار

والآن سؤال يطرح نفسه هل طيف الشمس هو طيف انبعاث أم امتصاص
إن الاختبارات البسيطة أثبتت أن طيف الشمس هو طيف انبعاث مستمر ولكن الاختبارات الدقيقة أثبتت انه طيف امتصاص خطي يحتوي على أكثر من 600 خط اسود سميت بخطوط فرانهوفر نسبه لمكتشفها 
والسبب في ذلك أن الشمس تعطي طيفا مستمرا ولكن غازات الشمس الغير متوهجه وغازات جو الأرض الغير متوهجه تمتص الأطوال الموجيه التي تبعثها فيما لو كانت متوهجه[/quote]


----------

